# Transition into Ziwipeak



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx's Ziwipeak trial came today. Wow I was amazed that they sent trial for food, treats, and an antler. I am already impressed with the company. Jaxx abslutely loves it. I gave him a couple pieces of Ziwipeak food as a treat and he went nuts for it.
Jaxx still has 3 to 4 weeks of Orijen. Any suggestion on the transition from Orijen to Ziwipeak. Jaxx has never had a problem with food transition even when I had to do a quick transition. I just figure since I have the trial I might as well start the transition very slowly and use up the Orijen too.
Does anyone have a 3.5 to 4 pound chi that feeds Ziwipeak and if so how much do you feed? Jaxx if I remember right is supposed to have 0.37 of the scoop (if I remember right from the website ). Is it better just to get a kitchen scale and go by weight or do you just know how many approx pieces you feed ina day?
I am really excited about switching Jaxx to Ziwipeak espicially after seeing how excited he was with the Ziwipeak. I just want to make sure I transition him well.
Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I asked for a free trial and never received anything  I think the US service is a lot better than here, I've heard people who have gotten trials have gotten much less. I worked out the weight for Mylo and then weighed it a few times and then just started doing it by eye. Glad to hear Jaxx is liking it


----------

